# no cooking meals



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm currently living on my own for the first time whilst i attend uni and am looking for some ideas for meals which can be prepared without cooking. Im trying to stay away from the fast food and junk the canteen serves but i am an awful cook, i mean realy bad, i will try some stuff but would like some dieas for meals that can be eaten withoiut cooking

any new suggestions would be great

thanks


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Better bet is to cook lots keep it in the fridge and not have to cook for the rest of the week..

Last night i cooked 980g of lean mince mixed it up with some chick peas and bortilla beans and put it in 2 tuppawear boxes in the fridge, 2 meals done. Cooked hard boiled 20 eggs and they sit in a bowl in the fridge ready to eat. Always have tuna mayonaise made up in at least 1 tub. Used to keep a ton of ready prepared sandiwches in the fridge too. Just plan ahead you can be healthy and save yourself tons of time.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Better bet is to cook lots keep it in the fridge and not have to cook for the rest of the week..
> 
> Last night i cooked 980g of lean mince mixed it up with some chick peas and bortilla beans and put it in 2 tuppawear boxes in the fridge, 2 meals done. Cooked hard boiled 20 eggs and they sit in a bowl in the fridge ready to eat. Always have tuna mayonaise made up in at least 1 tub. Used to keep a ton of ready prepared sandiwches in the fridge too. Just plan ahead you can be healthy and save yourself tons of time.


How long does mince keep like that and how do you go about re-heating it?

same with sandwiches how long will they last in the fridge?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

if refrigerating cooked mince it should be eaten within 1-2 days really, and thats in an air tight container.

What i do is cook around 2.5kg of chicken up on a sunday, leave 2 days worth in the fridge and put the rest in the freezer, then take out the freezer the night before i need it, jobs a good un, saves so much time


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

-Iceland cooked chicken breast - just defrost night before or in microwave

-Microwavable rice

-Cooked whole chickens

-Tins of tuna

-Peanut butter

-Microwavable broccoli (in steamer bag)

-Olive oil

-Potatoes (cook in microwave)

-Oats (microwave)

-Eggs (microwave)

Dunno if you count microwaving as cooking, but if not it can be used to prepare a lot of bbing foods tbh. Come to think about it the only things I cook are beef mince and pork chops, and I just fry them piece of ****age.


----------

